# Riddles



## Julia (12 November 2007)

Who can answer these?

Will post solutions tomorrow if no one has got them right.


----------



## doctorj (12 November 2007)

Got 1 & 3, but need help on 2...


----------



## Julia (13 November 2007)

OK, Doc, what are your answers to 1 & 3?

Anyone else able to guess?
(I didn't get any of them right!)


----------



## Agentm (13 November 2007)

i am guessin 1968 is one penny more?

push the cork in??

a deal??


----------



## doctorj (13 November 2007)

1. I'm guessing that one thousand, nine hundred and sixty pennies is worth more than one thousand, nine hundred and sixty seven.
2. ???
3. A deck of cards


----------



## Stan 101 (13 November 2007)

I *think* I have all three...well I have 3 answers anyway.. PM sent Julia..


cheers,


----------



## nomore4s (13 November 2007)

Here are my guesses

1) Because there is one more penny

2) ?

3) A pack of cards


----------



## Julia (13 November 2007)

Well, you are all pretty clever to get any of them at all.

1.  Yes, it is one penny more.  (You won't believe this, but I was saying to myself, hmm, with inflation etc.! )

2.  Push the cork in, then shake the bottle until the coin comes out.

3.  Deck of cards.

So pat yourselves on the back for being so bright.


----------



## Julia (13 November 2007)

OK, this isn't a riddle, but see if you can get the answer here:


----------



## Kauri (13 November 2007)

Julia said:


> OK, this isn't a riddle, but see if you can get the answer here:




I'd go for E but the three T's don't work??
Cheers
........Kauri


----------



## Julia (13 November 2007)

Kauri said:


> I'd go for E but the three T's don't work??
> Cheers
> ........Kauri




So what were you thinking with the E, Kauri?
Anyone else?


----------



## professor_frink (13 November 2007)

E for eighty??


----------



## Kauri (13 November 2007)

Julia said:


> So what were you thinking with the E, Kauri?
> Anyone else?




 Julia... you sound like my wife... "what were you thinking"  
  I was on eight.... but as the Prof says eighty works..
Cheers
.........Kauri


----------



## Mouse (13 November 2007)

I'll go with E for Eighty as well.

Then it would be Ten, Twenty, Thirty, Forty, Fifty, Sixty, Seventy, Eighty.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## Julia (13 November 2007)

Kauri, it wasn't that kind of "what were you thinking"!  I know the one you mean that your wife says.  Mine was just a polite curiosity not a condemnation which is usually the wife's tone.

Well, you are again clever little folk, aren't you!  Yes, it's E for eighty.

Next one coming up this evening.

Congratulations.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

How important is 0.5% in an Australian Election Scenario (preferential voting etc)? 

suppose you have an electoral seat
candidates are A B C and D
A gives preferences to D who gives to C who exchanges with B

first scenario
First count A , B, C, D get 49.5%, 25%,  15%,  10.5%
Who wins the seat?

second scenario 
First count A , B, C, D get 49.5%, 25.5%,  14.5%,  10.5%
Who wins the seat?


----------



## alphman (13 November 2007)

Great thread....I love riddles!  Here's an oldie but a goldie..

A woman shoots her husband, then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him.  Five minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together. 

How can this be?


----------



## Whiskers (13 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Great thread....I love riddles!  Here's an oldie but a goldie..
> 
> A woman shoots her husband, then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him.  Five minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together.
> 
> How can this be?




A woman 'shoots' a picture of her husband...

Didn't come to me for a few minutes.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

pretty easy so i'll post the answer


----------



## Whiskers (13 November 2007)

Poor subject right now, 2020. 

I had a look at it, but my mind kept going foggy. :sleeping:


----------



## Chorlton (13 November 2007)

Here's an old one:

A Brick weighs 9lb and half a brick.

What is the weight on a brick and a half?


----------



## Chorlton (13 November 2007)

and one final one:

An Explorer & his team travelling across the North Pole come across 2 bodies (1 Male & 1 Female) perfectly frozen in Ice. 

After a closer examination of the bodies, the Explorer declares to the rest of his team that he has discovered "Adam & Eve"

How can he be so confident?


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

Whiskers said:


> I had a look at it, but my mind kept going foggy.



but whiskers - the answer sure as heck isn't obvious at first glance is it 
here are some more - true to life 
http://www.abc.net.au/elections/federal/2004/guide/howpreferenceswork.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

Chorlton said:


> and one final one:
> 
> An Explorer & his team travelling across the North Pole come across 2 bodies (1 Male & 1 Female) perfectly frozen in Ice.
> 
> ...




I know that one 

(and the brick and a half? - algebra my dear watson )


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 November 2007)

If a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half 
how long does it take
one hen to lay one egg ?


----------



## Pat (13 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Great thread....I love riddles!  Here's an oldie but a goldie..
> 
> A woman shoots her husband, then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him.  Five minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together.
> 
> How can this be?



As said above she shoots him with a camera, develops the picture than hangs it up?


----------



## Julia (13 November 2007)

Chorlton said:


> and one final one:
> 
> An Explorer & his team travelling across the North Pole come across 2 bodies (1 Male & 1 Female) perfectly frozen in Ice.
> 
> ...




Umm, the fig leaves and the apple were frozen with them?
(sorry)
don't know.  I give up.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 November 2007)

hint : the first naval engagement 

(PS I only know this because someone at work expained it to me a few months back.  )


----------



## Pat (14 November 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> hint : the first naval engagement
> 
> (PS I only know this because someone at work expained it to me a few months back.  )



2020 I got no idea what your hint is "hinting at".... Something to do with a belly button?


----------



## Pat (14 November 2007)

Ahhh, they had no belly button! 
Gotta love this beer i'm drinking 
Good hint!


----------



## alphman (14 November 2007)

alphman said:


> Great thread....I love riddles!  Here's an oldie but a goldie..
> 
> A woman shoots her husband, then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes. Finally, she hangs him.  Five minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a wonderful dinner together.
> 
> How can this be?






Whiskers said:


> A woman 'shoots' a picture of her husband...
> 
> Didn't come to me for a few minutes.






Pat said:


> As said above she shoots him with a camera, develops the picture than hangs it up?




Correct.  The woman is a photographer.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 November 2007)

Agentm said:


> i am guessin 1968 is one penny more?



A small problem here ... lol 

anyone remember the jingle 
"on the 14th of February 1966" 
that's when we went from pence ...   (to cents)


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 November 2007)

I guess you can decimalise it..
what's worth more 2006 cents or 1970 cents?

(hint when did they stop making cents anyway )
so the only answer that makes cents is that the 1970 cent is worth more. (I guess)

Definition of the day ...
like the definition of "a classical thippeny problem" my mate talks about. 
means a problem that you can ignore and it will go away. 

Remember when decimal came in and a massive discussion arose about whether thippence (strictly 2.5cents) should be 2c or 3c.  ?

and these days you can't even get a 2c 

and 3c pieces are as rare as 1968 pennies


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 November 2007)

Pat - well done getting that Adam and Eve one  - bludy quick of you.   You must be able to hold your beer m8 lol.
I guess you'd see where God operated on Adam to extract that rib as well. 

As for post #19 - the election 
had A B C D each had 49.5%, 25%, 13% and 12.5%,  then C would still have one.

So it seems that the minimum you need to win (with 4 candidates as above)  is only 13% (I may be wrong of course, this is just something I figured out walking the dog)


----------



## noirua (14 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Who can answer these?
> 
> Will post solutions tomorrow if no one has got them right.




Hi julia, I've hunted high and low for 1967 and 1968 pennies - there ain't none and that's my two pence worth.

Just realised you did not say "Australian Pennies"

Some coins are worth a bit:  http://www.allensinc.com/coins/world_coins/world_coins_australia.htm


----------



## noirua (14 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Who can answer these?
> 
> Will post solutions tomorrow if no one has got them right.




Got it, I think "Why are 1968 pennies worth more than 1967 pennies." 

Answer "because there is one more of them"


----------



## noirua (14 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Who can answer these?
> 
> Will post solutions tomorrow if no one has got them right.




What is put on a table, cut, but never eaten?

Answer, "A deck of cards".


----------



## Julia (14 November 2007)

Well done, Noirua.  Did you get the one about the coin in the bottle also?
If not see further back in the thread for the answer.

PS.  How goes the astrology?
Cheers
Julia


----------



## noirua (14 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Well done, Noirua.  Did you get the one about the coin in the bottle also?
> If not see further back in the thread for the answer.
> 
> PS.  How goes the astrology?
> ...





I'm stumped for the answer to the coin in the bottle. I should know the answer as I've collected coins in a bottle for very many years but never tried to get them out without taking the cork out first.
I did have a bottle once with two openings and putting a cork in one opening left the other one to take the coin out.


----------



## noirua (15 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Well done, Noirua.  Did you get the one about the coin in the bottle also?
> If not see further back in the thread for the answer.
> 
> PS.  How goes the astrology?
> ...





The astrology will be underway again shortly.  Waiting for more information from deep dark space.


----------



## Julia (15 November 2007)

Push the cork into the bottle, then shake the bottle until the coin drops out.

Glad to know you are still in touch with the stars!


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

old sheik dies - leaves will  - "I would like one half of my horses left to son A, one third to son B, and one ninth to son C".  Trouble is he has 17 horses when he dies.  (1/2 of 17 = 8.5 etc). 

They call in the old wise dude to sort out how they can divide the horses without resorting to the butcher.

He listens - says "stay here, I'll be right back".

He returns with his own horse, adds it to the others (making 18), then says

"ok 
son A, here are your 9 horses, being half,
son B, here are your 6 horses, being a third, and 
son C, here are your 2 horses, being a ninth".

9+6+2 = 17 horses, 
...
and he takes his home again .


----------



## wayneL (15 November 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> old sheik dies - leaves will  - "I would like one half of my horses left to son A, one third to son B, and one ninth to son C".  Trouble is he has 17 horses when he dies.  (1/2 of 17 = 8.5 etc).
> 
> They call in the old wise dude to sort out how they can divide the horses without resorting to the butcher.
> 
> ...




1/2 + 1/3 + 1/9 

= 9/18 + 6/18 + 2/18

= 17/18

= 94.44444*

The division of the horses never equaled 100%


----------



## kgee (15 November 2007)

An oldy but a goody

How far can a dog run into a forest?


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

wayneL said:


> 1/2 + 1/3 + 1/9
> 
> = 9/18 + 6/18 + 2/18
> 
> ...




rats!!
I was hoping noone would work it out lol 

(But I bet, if I'd made it something other than horses you'd have been stumped lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

kgee said:


> An oldy but a goody
> 
> How far can a dog run into a forest?




gotcha - halfway?


----------



## priji (15 November 2007)

first scenario
First count A , B, C, D get 49.5%, 25%, 15%, 10.5%
Who wins the seat?

second scenario
First count A , B, C, D get 49.5%, 25.5%, 14.5%, 10.5%
Who wins the seat?


----------



## Kauri (15 November 2007)

priji said:


> first scenario
> First count A , B, C, D get 49.5%, 25%, 15%, 10.5%
> Who wins the seat?
> 
> ...




 A politician... unfortunately..  :karaoke:  
Cheers
..........Kauri


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

priji m8 
you can't tell half a joke lol 
or half a riddle for that matter 
refer post #16 (also #19 and finally #34) 



> How important is 0.5% in an Australian Election Scenario (preferential voting etc)?
> 
> suppose you have an electoral seat
> candidates are A B C and D
> ...


----------



## shinobi346 (15 November 2007)

It is a major horse race and the lead horse is winning by 4 lengths. Just as its about to cross the line the horse tumbles over and the jockey goes flying in the air. On observation of the dead animal later, the police are stumped as to how the horse was killed. Toxicity tests return negative. Illnesses and diseaseare ruled out. There are no other apparent injuries on the dead animal other than from the fall.   the police are stumped until Detective Columbo pulls back the sheet, takes a quick look and goes UH-HA! There is a small hole in the upper body of the animal and the heart is ruptured like its been shot. No bullet is found though. How did the animal die?


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> It is a major horse race and the lead horse is winning by 4 lengths. Just as its about to cross the line the horse tumbles over and the jockey goes flying in the air. On observation of the dead animal later, the police are stumped as to how the horse was killed. Toxicity tests return negative. Illnesses and diseaseare ruled out. There are no other apparent injuries on the dead animal other than from the fall.   the police are stumped until Detective Columbo pulls back the sheet, takes a quick look and goes UH-HA! There is a small hole in the upper body of the animal and the heart is ruptured like its been shot. No bullet is found though. How did the animal die?



well lemme guess , it's got nothing to do Lee Harvey Oswald !


----------



## kgee (15 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> It is a major horse race and the lead horse is winning by 4 lengths. Just as its about to cross the line the horse tumbles over and the jockey goes flying in the air. On observation of the dead animal later, the police are stumped as to how the horse was killed. Toxicity tests return negative. Illnesses and diseaseare ruled out. There are no other apparent injuries on the dead animal other than from the fall.   the police are stumped until Detective Columbo pulls back the sheet, takes a quick look and goes UH-HA! There is a small hole in the upper body of the animal and the heart is ruptured like its been shot. No bullet is found though. How did the animal die?




Any hints ??
not anything to do with a veternarians gun?
Nup stumped


----------



## Julia (15 November 2007)

Shinobi,  how about a clue?


----------



## kgee (15 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> It is a major horse race and the lead horse is winning by 4 lengths. Just as its about to cross the line the horse tumbles over and the jockey goes flying in the air. On observation of the dead animal later, the police are stumped as to how the horse was killed. Toxicity tests return negative. Illnesses and diseaseare ruled out. There are no other apparent injuries on the dead animal other than from the fall.   the police are stumped until Detective Columbo pulls back the sheet, takes a quick look and goes UH-HA! There is a small hole in the upper body of the animal and the heart is ruptured like its been shot. No bullet is found though. How did the animal die?




is the horse made of lead?


----------



## BIG BWACULL (16 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> It is a major horse race and the lead horse is winning by 4 lengths. Just as its about to cross the line the horse tumbles over and the jockey goes flying in the air. On observation of the dead animal later, the police are stumped as to how the horse was killed. Toxicity tests return negative. Illnesses and diseaseare ruled out. There are no other apparent injuries on the dead animal other than from the fall.   the police are stumped until Detective Columbo pulls back the sheet, takes a quick look and goes UH-HA! There is a small hole in the upper body of the animal and the heart is ruptured like its been shot. No bullet is found though. How did the animal die?




It died of a broken heart


----------



## shinobi346 (16 November 2007)

ok they caught the gunman and the rifle that he used but no bullet is found in the horse or in the surrounding. Hows that possible?


----------



## noirua (16 November 2007)

Julia said:


> Push the cork into the bottle, then shake the bottle until the coin drops out.
> 
> Glad to know you are still in touch with the stars!





If the cork is in very tight indeed you could be shaking the bottle until the cows come home or even generation after generation.


----------



## shinobi346 (16 November 2007)

Since I probably won't be on until 15 hours or so, I'll hide the solution here so when you want to see or check the answer you can without waiting for me to get home. Just roll your mouse thingy over the hidden text after this: The horse was killed by an ice bullet.


----------



## kgee (16 November 2007)

nah mythbusters debunked that one...I like the hidden text but


----------



## Whiskers (16 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> Since I probably won't be on until 15 hours or so, I'll hide the solution here so when you want to see or check the answer you can without waiting for me to get home. Just roll your mouse thingy over the hidden text after this:




Yeah I remember seeing something about 'the answer'.

Talking about clever, how did you make the answer invisible? Is it special software or a tool on the new vista?


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 November 2007)

I bet the pollies would like to know how to write their prom ises in vanishing ink

(white text whisk)


----------



## barnz2k (16 November 2007)

> A Brick weighs 9lb and half a brick.
> 
> What is the weight on a brick and a half?




27 lbs.

1 brick = 18lbs (9 + half of 18)
18*1.5 = 27

The first ones lol- i was thinking, did they start producing the coins from a more valuable metal than the year before.
and for cutting - i was thinking Drugs haha.


----------



## shinobi346 (19 November 2007)

yes, it's just white text whiskers. The background isn't exactly white but its close enough. 


A new riddle:

Alayna walked down a road when she met a friend from her high school days.

Alayna: Well, hello. I have not seen you since graduating in 1990. How are you doing?
friend: "Well I married in 1993 and this is our son"
Alayna crouches down: "Hello. And what is your name?"
It's the same as Daddy's" replied the boy.
"oh. so it's Toby, is it?" said Mary.


How did she know when her friend had not said the boy's name>


----------



## nomore4s (19 November 2007)

shinobi346 said:


> yes, it's just white text whiskers. The background isn't exactly white but its close enough.
> 
> 
> A new riddle:
> ...




Her friends name is Toby, who is the boys father.


----------



## barnz2k (19 November 2007)

Mary is the unnamed friend, It's Mary's son. Alayna asked the question but it was Mary who said the name.


----------



## Mousie (4 December 2007)

This should be good enough to warrant a thread bump. An old fav of mine:

A panda walks into a restaurant, have a meal, pulls a gun out, started shooting, and walks out. Why does it do that?


----------



## --B-- (4 December 2007)

Because the Panda eats shoots and leaves..


----------



## Pat (4 December 2007)

Mousie said:


> This should be good enough to warrant a thread bump. An old fav of mine:
> 
> A panda walks into a restaurant, have a meal, pulls a gun out, started shooting, and walks out. Why does it do that?



Panda's eat shoots and leaves...bamboo that is


----------



## Pat (4 December 2007)

--B-- said:


> Because the Panda eats shoots and leaves..




Well how bout that LOL!


----------



## --B-- (4 December 2007)

lol. Excellent timing!


----------



## Mousie (4 December 2007)

Bummer!! Debunked in 8 mins...


----------



## Mousie (4 December 2007)

Another: What does a Mexican fireman name his newborn twins?


----------



## Pat (4 December 2007)

Mousie said:


> Another: What does a Mexican fireman name his newborn twins?



Jose and ???
don't think I know enough Spanish to get me the answer to this one.


----------



## Mousie (4 December 2007)

Pat said:


> Jose and ???
> don't think I know enough Spanish to get me the answer to this one.




Almost there, Pat, almost there...


----------



## chewy (4 December 2007)

You are stuck in a prison with 2 doors - one door leads to freedom, the other leads to the executioner. Each door has a guard. One guard ALWAYS tells the truth, the other guard ALWAYS tells a lie. You don't know which guard is on which door. 

You may ask one guard any single question before choosing a door. What question would you ask?


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

c'mon this one is not that hard.  Hint - the right question will let you know exactly which door leads to freedom.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

"what would the other bloke tell me about this door?"

if he says "to freedom" , then whatever he says is a lie (?) 
- and you take the other door ..

if he says "to executioner" , then again it's a lie
- you take that door

just guessing here


----------



## chewy (7 December 2007)

Yeah spot on - any variation of "what would the other guy tell me" question will be a guaranteed lie - so just do the opposite to the answer.

ie 
- the truthfull guard has to tell you truthfully what the liar will say - ie a lie
- the liar guard will tell you a lie about what the truthfull guard will say - ie also a lie


Simple but quite neat


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 December 2007)

man looking at a photo
.....
"brothers and sisters have I none
but that man's father is my father's son"

who is he looking at ?
(old as the bludy hills this one)


----------



## Pat (7 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> man looking at a photo
> .....
> "brothers and sisters have I none
> but that man's father is my father's son"
> ...



His looking at his son


----------



## clowboy (8 December 2007)

it's himself


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

lol - well one of those answers is right .  

here's a few morphs of a previous post ... (amendments)  

1. "if a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half, 
how long does it take one hen to lay one egg? "

2. "if a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half on a breakfast and a half ,
 ...  how long does it take one hen to lay one egg on one breakfast? "

3. "if a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half under one 100W light and a half, 
...  how long does it take one hen to lay one egg under one light?"


a) is there a difference between the answers ?
b) If so why?
or if you prefer, please explain ( :silly: )

PS assume hens don't lay unless there is light,  and brightness improves performance-  as the actress said / didn't say ... whatever.


----------



## AndrewM123 (8 December 2007)

*You'll behead me for this one !!!*

I purchased a Teddy Bear this morning for the princely sum of $10.

I named him Mohammed.

This afternoon I sold him on E-Bay for $30.

My question is, "Have I made a prophet?"


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

*Re: You'll behead me for this one !!!*



AndrewM123 said:


> I purchased a Teddy Bear this morning for the princely sum of $10.
> 
> I named him Mohammed.
> 
> ...



groan
for what does it prophet a man if he cant bear it anymore.. 
(as the priest said as he took his oath of abstainance)


----------



## chewy (8 December 2007)

clowboy said:


> it's himself




no its his son - if it was himself it means his father somehow fathered himself!


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

yep - easiest way (imo) to explain it is "my father's son" must be me - given no other siblings etc... 
leastways that's how my grandmother explained it to me back in the 1800's.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> 1. "if a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half,
> how long does it take one hen to lay one egg? "
> 
> 2. "if a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half on a breakfast and a half ,
> ...



any takers?
after this we get into the "rocket science" , lol 
(by which I mean, rocket science this aint)


----------



## gimme some (8 December 2007)

Dont forget, you have to allow


----------



## gimme some (8 December 2007)

Allow.... for the wear & tear of the hens bum


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

gimme some said:


> Allow.... for the wear & tear of the hens bum




lol, fair enough
I was gonna add a few other options (but relax, I won't)  like 

2b. "if a hen and a half lays an egg and a half in a day and a half on a breakfast and a half ,
... how long does it take one hen to lay one egg on a breakfast and a half? "

but doesn't sound like anyone could give a shinbone about egg production around here lol 



> MOTIVES OF ROAD CROSSING CHICKENS
> 
> Why did the chicken cross over that road? There's one I've pondered before -
> Can't recall what the right answer was then, Sure that I'm still quite unsure.
> ...


----------



## AndrewM123 (8 December 2007)

gimme some said:


> Allow.... for the wear & tear of the hens bum






Especially when it lays 1/2 an egg


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 December 2007)

lol
 ok ok 
here are the answers 
1) 1.5 days
2) 1.5 days
3) 2.25 days
2b) 1 day
(I think lol)
I'll let someone prove me wrong


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2007)

http://digicc.com:80/fido/



> just click the bloke in the lower right corner ( = next)
> and when they ask for you to type your number, ignore the mouse and just use keyboard....
> 
> seems to give right answer


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://digicc.com:80/fido/



think I've found a clue ..
seems that the difference between two numbers with the same digits but jumbled - is always divisible by 9.
(is that a beancounter's trick when searching for dyslexic mistakes in books?)

so when you give them all but one of the digits, the answer must be that digit which brings it up to "divisible by 9"
and since they don' let you use 0 there is always one unique answer. 

still, yuo'd think you could win a few bucks in the pub with that one


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 December 2007)

an aussie saying that "all aussies are liars!" - if he is lying, he is telling the truth, if he is telling the truth he is lying


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 January 2008)

think of a number of 4 digits  ( eg 2658)
mix up the digits to make another number  (6825)
subtract smaller from larger  (6825 - 2658 = etc 

with the new number add the digits to make a new number (first total)
then add the digits of this first total to make a new number ( second total) 
etc until you only have a single digit total

then subtract 5

then choose the letter of the alphabet that matches that number, eg if you have 3, then take the 3rd letter, = C.  

ok - think of a country starting with that letter.  (eg Canada) 

now - take the second letter of that country (cAnada, i.e. A) 

think of an animal starting with that letter.  (Antelope ) 

but...  
there ARE no elephants in Denmark 
(the usual answer lol - assuming I remembered this correctly)

It's based on that same accounting trick of dystexically (?) jumbled numbers will give you an error (when trying to balance ledgers) that is divisible by 9 etc - and any number divisible by 9 , (eg 54, 63) - if you add the digits, finally ends up with 9 .


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 January 2008)

A Xmas present - nail in a piece of wood shaped like an E sorta (double E?) - no holes in the ends - nail slides easily back and forwards - no apparent way the nail got in there (or how they drilled the centre holes)


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 January 2008)

This is a real signpost.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Hint. I wasn't bluffing. 

OK, Next one.. 
Suppose you are in soundproof wooden box with a torch and a compass.  How would you know if there was lightning outside?

answer the compass point would swing around
PS not sure if it goes clockwise or anticlockwise though 

Easy one... How do you get the N of a compass to point to BOTH the North and South poles at the same time. (?)  - think I'm right here lol.


----------



## Mofra (3 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Easy one... How do you get the N of a compass to point to BOTH the North and South poles at the same time. (?)  - think I'm right here lol.



You couldn't - you could get it to point at _Magnetic_ North & South at the same time if you stood in the right spot


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 February 2008)

Mofra said:


> You couldn't - you could get it to point at _Magnetic_ North & South at the same time if you stood in the right spot



ahh - good point - a magnetic case you argue there mofra 

Trust some with a natural deviation to pick that mistake lol. 

PS the previous one was Bluff in SI NZ

PS you're obviously onto it, but the point would point straight down the magnetic axis if you stood at the magnetic north pole - and that would be close enough to going through both poles.   

ps deviation sometimes called declination etc 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_declination
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_deviation

PS They say that Magnetic Island off Townsville had a signific effect on Cook's first navigation of the east coast around there  - but he was too smart not to twig to what the problem was


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 February 2008)

not obvious this one ...
how many times does the earth rotate in an average year (i.e averaging over 4 years including one leap year) ?

a) 364.25
b) 365.25
c) 366.25?

(by rotate I mean relative to 'Aries' - i.e. relative to the stars)


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 February 2008)

........
not really a riddle, but might fill in a few quiet moments.. 

PS clue to previous one is here :-
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=221321&highlight=averaging#post221321


----------



## happyjack (25 March 2008)

Polar bears eat seals ------seals eat Penguins----------

Why don't Polar bears eat penguins?

Happyjack


----------



## Birdster (25 March 2008)

happyjack said:


> Polar bears eat seals ------seals eat Penguins----------
> 
> Why don't Polar bears eat penguins?
> 
> Happyjack




Cows eat grass, I eat steaks...Mmm! Steaks taste better than grass!  

Apoligies to any vegans


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2008)

poles apart?


----------



## Birdster (25 March 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> poles apart?




I would say Correct!. Seals are in both poles and penguins are only in southern hemisphire (except for zoos...)

but never eat "yellow snow cones"


----------

